# Medical cost in India



## avinash

I like to know the cost of medical for 175 in India. I would be using 26EH.pdf & 160EH.pdf.

Hospital receptionist told it would be 3500Rs for normal medical, she was not aware of the cost for online application case.

Did anyone use 26EH.pdf & 160EH.pdf? what was the medical cost?


----------



## benjiross

I did the medicals for my 457 visa yesterday at bangalore.
Spent about 3700 Rs.
Cost of tests: 1700 Rs.
Consultation plus online processing: Rs. 2000

Avinadh, where are you doing the check up.


----------



## avinash

benjiross said:


> I did the medicals for my 457 visa yesterday at bangalore.
> Spent about 3700 Rs.
> Cost of tests: 1700 Rs.
> Consultation plus online processing: Rs. 2000
> 
> Avinadh, where are you doing the check up.



Bangalore, Have taken an appointment for Friday @ Elbit.

How many hours did you spend at the hospital?


----------



## anj1976

its about 3k


----------



## benjiross

It took a total of 3 hours. We reached at 3 and were out just before 5.
i was done in 2 hours and my wife took an extra hour as we had to talk to the doc about XRays for her etc.
If you are going to Elbit can you enquire whether my results have been sent? I can message you my details.



avinash said:


> Bangalore, Have taken an appointment for Friday @ Elbit.
> 
> How many hours did you spend at the hospital?


----------



## avinash

benjiross said:


> It took a total of 3 hours. We reached at 3 and were out just before 5.
> i was done in 2 hours and my wife took an extra hour as we had to talk to the doc about XRays for her etc.
> If you are going to Elbit can you enquire whether my results have been sent? I can message you my details.


I preponed my medical & finished it today. Spent 3PM to 5PM at Elbit. Test for me & spouse was 680Rs + 680Rs. No test for my daughter. Consultation charge were 2600 + 2600 + 1000 (kid) 

Hospital was not sure about 160EH & 26EH . Had to explain to them I have logged my application online. Then doctor was able to check there "inbox" and find my application.

I was assured that my application would be considered for ehealth "http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/_pdf/ehealth.pdf"

Hope it will speedup the process.


----------



## Ozaspirant

Just wanted to update this thread..........Recently myself and my wife had medicals at Elbit Bangalore ...... It took all most 2 hours to complete and cost was 680X2 +2200X2 =5760 INR


----------



## kkkr

*Medicals*



Ozaspirant said:


> Just wanted to update this thread..........Recently myself and my wife had medicals at Elbit Bangalore ...... It took all most 2 hours to complete and cost was 680X2 +2200X2 =5760 INR



Hi ozaspirant,

Could you please share your experience at the medicals? 

Regards


----------



## Jackyz

Yeah I'm here also want o know your experience about medicals because i'm also willing to visit India.


----------



## devonte

Ozaspirant said:


> Just wanted to update this thread..........Recently myself and my wife had medicals at Elbit Bangalore ...... It took all most 2 hours to complete and cost was 680X2 +2200X2 =5760 INR


 Great i'm looking forward to visit India near about june or July. May you please tell more about your experience at medical.


----------

